# Bonneterre Kennels



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know Ray Rowan from Bonneterre? We have friends looking for a Vizsla puppy in Ontario and his website indicates that he might have some puppies available? Just wondered if anyone had first hand experience? Candy30? Do I remember correctly that you got Darcy from Ray? Thanks!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

That's correct, Candy30 and I actually both got our pups from Ray in the winter (they are brother and sister). 

Overall my boy had been a great addition to my life and I've had no issues outside the normal puppyhood learning curves. I also know someone else with a puppy from Ray (which was how I found out about his pups). 

As with most breeders he does have a contract you sign when you pick up your pup, which includes a medical health guarantee and he also states that you are not allowed to spay or neuter your pup before 1 year of age. Even after that year he requests that you contact him first to discuss. Ray is a big advocate of leaving dogs intact so he wants to make sure you have all the facts/options before you decide to neuter/spay. 

One item in the contract that I didn't know before I went to pick up Bentley was that he also reserves the right to call upon your dog as a stud one time if desired. Mind you this will depend on what you plan to do with your pup because his requirement for breeding is that the dog have a champion title, so if you are not planning to do dog shows/competitions he won't use the dog as a stud. 

Hope that helps! Your friend won't be disappointed in the quality of his pups.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Melissa. I will relay that info. Would you feel comfortable inboxing me with the approx cost of a Bonneterre pup? Only if you are comfortable with that. Thanks.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma's mom is Bonneterre Scarlett O' Hara. Go on to the Vizsla Society of Ontario web page. Ray Rowan's name etc is listed there.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, just saw this vizslababy.
PM me if you need any further details.


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

I obtained a vizsla puppy from Ray at end of April. We had a great experience dealing with Ray. Very supportive, answers all concerns. You can tell he rally loves his dogs. As stated earlier he does retain stud rights. Duke is a beautiful dark male 34lbs @ 15wks. Would recommend Bonnettere to anyone looking for a Vizsla.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Who were the parents Czech? And where are you guys located?


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

We live in Newcastle, I believe Cleo was the dame and I would have to check the paperwork who the sire was. We had a great experience and visited the pupies 3x before we took Duke home.


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Egerton heart of the band was the sire. Btw website is outdated. I found the best way to contact Ray was his cell.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was just talking to Cheri while visiting Dharma. (Dream Vizsla).
She said there is not a puppy to be had at the moment. She just got a little girl from Utah. Ray has nothing at the moment either and you could try to get on his wait list.


----------

